
Truchet and Mondrian - raganwald
http://www.algorithmic-worlds.net/blog/blog.php?Post=20110201
======
raganwald
Challenge: Use this algorithm to make a Piet quine:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Piet_(programming_language)>

